# iui do i test day 14 after transfer?



## kristina (Oct 6, 2004)

Just a quick question to someone who might know. Do I test 14 days after iui transfer or is it later? I am a bit confused because with ivf you have to wait 2 weeks after tansfer, but the fert eggs are already 3+ days old. Is that right? All these drugs have made my brain too soft!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Didnt want to read and run, i would say its 14 days but not totally sure. However i am sure someone will soon be on 2 help you. Good luck sweetie!   
Kate xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

No, with IUI you should test 14 days after ovulation.  Your "transfer" is basting (injecting the sperm inside) and is done before ovulation to try to ensure the sperm is in the tube, ready for when egg released.

IVF is completely different....with IVF you actually have embryos put back...these can be 2, 3 or 5 days old (occasionally 4 or 6 days old).  Some clinics test at 14 days past EC (which is like testing 14 days past ovulation).....others will get you to test so many days past the actual transfer eg ours tests at 14dpt so embies would be 16/17 days old at test day (if day 2 or 3 transfer).

The earliest you should test would be 14 days past ovulation to ensure accurate result....testing 14 days past basting would be too early.

Did you have an HCG injection to trigger ovulation or did you ovulate naturally ?  If you had the HCG injection then you should ovulate around 36 hours later.  What day have your clinic told you to test ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## kristina (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for your replies. I did a preggers test today(silly me) and got myself a bit down since it was BFN. It has been 12days since transfer. Anyways I shall try to resist for a few more days!


----------



## Fiona A (May 10, 2008)

Hi Kristina
Just been reading your posts. And just thought I would let you know I am in similar boat.  I had ET on Friday 23rd so that makes me on Day 11 of 2ww now but as I am normally due to start my AF tomorrow I have just been out to buy a selection of pregnancy tests.  There's no sign of AF yet which is promising but I have been taking progesterone (cyclogen) so that can mess with usual cycle lengths...  Despite logic I suspect I will do a test tomorrow morning which will not show anything!

Good luck with it!  
Fiona
ps: obsession with pregnany tests must be normal mustn't it!!?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Fiona

Are you 11 days past ET with IVF......or are you 11 days past basting with IUI as slightly different....with ET (embryo transfer) you have embryos put back....with basting you have sperm flushed into your womb/tubes. Sorry, it's a bit confusing using "transfer" in terms of IUI as this is usually used for "embryo transfer"....with IUI it's more often called "basting" (for insemination).

If it's IVF then you should ignore when your normal AF would be due as not a natural cycle but controlled.....obviously with IUI then you would still take into account when your AF would usually arrive.

11dpt for IVF would be early but would mean embies were around 13/14/15/16 days old depending on how old were when put back......if 11 days past basting then you may only be about 9/10dpo (days past ovulation) so if egg fertilised, then embies would only be around 9/10 days old and only been ready to implant for about 4/5 days so very early days.

Only once enough HCG hormone has been released will an hpt be able to detect it.

You may find this interesting....

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## Fiona A (May 10, 2008)

Hi Natasha,
Yes I got a bit confused... I've been having IUI so that now makes me day 12 past basting.  This is the first month I've had Cyclogen (progesterone) and the clinic just told me that it is the Cyclogen that is stopping me get my AF (which I would normally get on day 25) so they have hopefully lengthened my 'luteal phase' (something that I had suspected had been too short...)
I did test this morning and got BFN but the clinic said to try in a couple of days...  Apparently my period will start (presuming I'm not pregant) after I stop taking the Cyclogen but I lost one of the pills so although the clinic said not to worry I am worried that one extra day would have made all the difference!
I suppose if there is an embryo and the Hcg has been triggered even in small quantities it will stop the process of AF  (I always worry that AF has started before it has chance to implant).  

Its all very complicated isn't it?  
Thanks so much for your post and help.  The link is fascinating.  I'm going to forward to DH as know he will be interested in the science.
Kristina - I hope you are okay?
Fiona


----------



## kristina (Oct 6, 2004)

Well tomorrow seems to be day 14 after being basted so I will use my 1 of many tests that I have! I dont think i will use my 3 for 1pound at the pound shop tests though!     I am pretty certain it will be a BFN since I tested yest and was neg. It is so fustrating! Why ?  I got pregnant naturally before! Life's big mysteries! anyways, good luck Fiona and to all who are still waiting!      kris


----------



## Fiona A (May 10, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow Kristina!.  I shall stay away from the testing temptation till Friday (or at least try!).  Yes it is frustrating isn't it - with some people it just happens so easily.  I guess it means you appreciate the littluns more when they do come!?
F


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

kristina said:


> Well tomorrow seems to be day 14 after being basted so I will use my 1 of many tests that I have! I dont think i will use my 3 for 1pound at the pound shop tests though!   I am pretty certain it will be a BFN since I tested yest and was neg. It is so fustrating! Why ? I got pregnant naturally before! Life's big mysteries! anyways, good luck Fiona and to all who are still waiting! kris


When is your official test day ? 14 days past basting may still be too early. As mentioned in my previous reply, basting normally comes before ovulation.....and earliest to test to get accurate result would be 14 days past ovulation....not 14 days past basting.

Fingers crossed 
Natasha

Good luck to you too Fiona


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

hi
i have had 3 iuis I was advised to test 16-17 days after basting as the sperm are put in just before ovulation.  I had cyclogest pessaries which held my period off for a while after the tests
good luck
    
strawbs xx


----------



## kristina (Oct 6, 2004)

Well it's a BFN for me again! AF has also arrived just to make my Fri even more wonderful! NOT! Well I am off to get my hair done and try and keep busy today again! I know I should be happy that I have a child already, and I am , but it still doesn't make it less upsetting to get a BFN. 

It doesn't seem like there has been many BFPs with IUI recently, so Fiona I hope you are the one to break the BFN pattern! There has to be a BFP soon!   . 

Thanks for the replies, I am now going to enjoy the summer and think about baby making maybe in the Fall.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww Kristina, so sorry  

Take care of yourself....and enjoy a large glass of vino or 3 this evening 

Natasha


----------

